# THANKSGIVING!!



## Baymule (Nov 20, 2016)

We are hosting Thanksgiving at our house. It would be us, DD and family, seven people. So, we invited neighbors that have no family here, they have 3 boys and her sister lives with them, maybe his Dad will come too. Count is up to 13, possibly 14. DD has neighbors with no family here, they have 2 girls, count is up to 17, if other neighbor's Dad comes, 18. Invited our dear friend, @Latestarter  who just moved to Texas from Colorado. Add one more!

Our dining area barely holds a small breakfast table. Living room is small too. Good thing we added that big porch! We have an outdoor table that seats 6 and today we set up 2 folding tables that will seat 12, using a church pew on one side. There is a small picnic table under trees in front of the house, figure kids might want to eat there. So it looks like we'll be able to seat everybody. It is supposed to be sunny with temps in the mid 60's. It's been hot until now, cold front blew in and getting a freeze last night. If I have to, I'll wrap the porch in plastic to keep the wind off.

I'm cooking a ham from our pig, gonna glaze it with maple syrup. Also cooking a hash brown casserole, sweet potato casserole, carrot salad, deviled eggs, pumpkin pies, pound cake and I'll have blueberry topping in the crock pot, think I'll make home made rolls. DD and DSIL are cooking the turkey and dressing. Don't expect our neighbors to bring anything, she just had kidney stone surgery and she is spending her days in her recliner. Latestarter is bringing a green salad and salad dressing. DD's neighbors are bringing snacks for grazing on before the meal. I'm going to make home made eggnog.

Yesterday my husband and I did some clean up, bagged up feed sacks, trash and general crap. We did a lot of straightening up and getting ready for company. This is going to be fun!

We are thankful that God cleared the way for us to find this place. We are thankful that God provided us with cash buyers for our previous home and land. We are thankful to be so close to our DD and her family. We are thankful for our 3 grand daughters and we have so much fun with them. We are thankful for our health that allows us to be active, outside working on our little farm. We are thankful to have such wonderful friends and neighbors and to live in such a friendly community. And most of all, we are thankful that God is in our life.

Love to all of you,
BJ and Dana

What are ya'll having for Thanksgiving and what are you thankful for?


----------



## greybeard (Nov 20, 2016)

been there and done that, but at Christmas. (Thanksgiving meal is reserved for one of my 2 older sister's places) Had another table in the living room out of picture frame.


 

After dinner, we did what we naturally do here--moved out back  to the range:


----------



## Alexz7272 (Nov 20, 2016)

That all sounds amazing!


----------



## rodeogirl (Nov 20, 2016)

This was last year's thanksgiving and we  we're missing six people.


----------



## lcertuche (Nov 20, 2016)

Everyone always comes here for Thanksgiving but my DS has decided it's her turn so I told everyone but now all the usual suspects, daughters, sisters, brothers, SIL has told me they are coming over as soon as Sister lunch is over, lol. So I still will be cooking a 20 pound turkey, ham and all the trimmings. Our oven decided to quit but I have a huger electric roaster and many crockpots. There is also the microwave so we should be fine. I can't bake my usual pies but I did actually bake some pumpkin rolls before it quit on me and the burners all work. Today I'm thawing my turkey in a cooler of salt water in the cold garage. Hopefully it will be ready by Thursday.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 20, 2016)

When my kids were younger, I always hosted for my entire family... parents, siblings, nieces and nephews, etc. It was always great to have everyone together.   Now that the kids are grown and out on their own  and since I recently moved and am no longer close to any of them , it will be nice to share with another wonderful family!   So glad for the invite and looking forward to a food coma and football with a raucous crowd 

@lcertuche what happened to your oven/stove? Is it gas or electric?


----------



## Bruce (Nov 20, 2016)

We will have 7. 
Generation 1: MIL, FIL, AIL (oh that looks bad!!! She's in very good shape, turned 99 earlier this month)
Generation 2: Wife, SIL and me
Generation 3: DD1. DD2 is a senior at Beloit College in Wisconsin. BAD weekend to travel. We'll see her when she comes home for a month just before XMas.


----------



## lcertuche (Nov 20, 2016)

I don't know what happen to the electric oven. It seemed that it took longer and longer to cook anything. I kept turning the heat higher and higher and finally it barely got warm. It came with the house we are renting. We are thinking about just buying a stove since the landlord is really ill and we don't want to bother him. Also we just like our own appliances. His refrigerator is in the garage while we use ours. Most rental properties don't have the best appliances or at least that's been our experience.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 20, 2016)

I'm not certain, but in the states I've lived in a landlord is "required" to provide a cooking appliance/range... You have to be able to prepare food for the place to be considered a "residence"...   Sorry the landlord is ill, but he can order a stove and have it delivered and installed without ever leaving his bed... he just needs a phone and the # for the local Lowes... Not THAT difficult really... Anyway, sorry you're without an oven!


----------



## Bruce (Nov 20, 2016)

If you have a good relationship with the landlord, maybe you could see what an equivalent new range would cost and he would let you get it and take the cost off the rent. A potential plus here is that if you don't plan to move soon, you could get a nicer one than he may be willing to buy and pay the difference. It would stay with the place when you move of course but the "cost per month" goes down every month you stay there. Might be worth a few $$ to get what you want.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 20, 2016)

Be careful about buying a new oven. Should a kitchen fire occur (your fault--no one's fault) you may be held financially responsible for smoke damage--or worse.

I've never lived anywhere that an oven was required by law to be provided in a rental or lease situation, any more than a washer/dryer, or refrigerator was, tho most places did provide oven and refrigerator as incentive  to attract tenants.


----------



## lcertuche (Nov 20, 2016)

Arkansas is all for landlord rights. I think they maybe have to have a smoke detector and that is about as far as it goes as legal responsibility and I'm not even sure about that.  I love this house but the rent is too high for having a wood stove for heat, bad plumbing and rodent and cockroaches. We are planning on trying to find another place in March. That's another reason we want to buy our own stove. He would have our oven repaired if we called him. We don't expect him to survive much longer. He's in that bad of shape. His heirs will probably sell the place once he is gone.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 20, 2016)

Today our son-in-law told us his sister and 2 of her 3 kids are coming too! Count just went up to 22! I think I'll make a corn casserole too! DH and I discussed a hay ride for the kids, I think it will be fun.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## TAH (Nov 20, 2016)

Hope you all have fun


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 20, 2016)

Ah holidays are tough for those of us with complicated families.  We will be having Thanksgiving dinner Wednesday night with my parents.  Then we will stay home on Thursday and get some farm work done and eat leftovers. 

What am I thankful for? A husband who shares my self sufficiency dream and works very hard so that I can stay home and homeschool and take care of this place (and the many animals).  I am thankful for an amazing daughter.  And I am thankful for living in a place where I can raise my own animals and hunt and basically be left alone.  I mean,  as long as I pay my atrocious tax bill but hey this is supposed to be a positive post right? 

And I'm thankful for finding all you like minded,  animal crazy people! Happy Thanksgiving,  however you celebrate it!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 20, 2016)

Well @Baymule ya'll just need a couple of guitars, fiddle, and banjo....it'd be a regular Texas 'Ho Down'!!....know ya will have a Grand Time....and take plenty of Pics!!

...as for us...it'll be me and Joyce and the Animals...just like it has been for the past 6yrs....nothing traditional...may make a homemade pizza or sandwiches...


----------



## Ferguson K (Nov 20, 2016)

We will be spending Thanksgiving at home. I'm a homebody and everyone already has plans.

John wants to go two hours south to his family.

I don't . We've got goats due NOW. I don't want to be that far away if something happens and they all understand .


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 20, 2016)

My brother ended up hosting Thanksgiving
Not sure how but it's ok we have enough work to do
I always make my grandmothers oyster dressing recipe
Most of the people there think it's gross
The only people who like it are me and my mom my stepdad and my aunt
That's ok plenty for us
My grandmother is why
I have dairy goats
I remember helping her milk her goats when I was very young
I didn't know you could get milk from a carton until I started school


----------



## Baymule (Nov 20, 2016)

That's why we invited so many people, they don't have family nearby and I just can't stand the thought of them not joining the crazy crowd.

@CntryBoy777 I think I would at least have a baked chicken, some sweet potatoes, pumpkin pie and rolls. Pizza?  

@Ferguson K that sucks. That's tough about having goats due NOW, I understand why you don't want to leave them. Why doesn't John go and bring you back some goodies?


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 20, 2016)

Sorry...  I'm going to be a downer for a minute here but I would seriously be thankful for does due to kid on Thanksgiving.  Best excuse ever! 

Oh right...  Positive here...  Sorry


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 20, 2016)

We bake a chicken to get drippings to make dressing


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 20, 2016)

Oh, @Baymule we used to have the 'Dos'...and all....but, 'Life' has gotten really Simple for us....and we don't want to be Eating it for the next 2 wks.......I have a diet I am Suppose to follow....after the 2 heart attacks, but there are some Exceptions.... it is no big deal with us...and the daughters all go to in-laws....Mom's been gone for 4 yrs now and nobody comes around much....our animals keep us 'Saine' and there is you All that keep me 'Social'......guess That is what I am Thankful for...besides the Master Jesus


----------



## Ferguson K (Nov 20, 2016)

He will be bringing me goodies, but I'm going to be baking all day.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 20, 2016)

Ferguson K said:


> He will be bringing me goodies, but I'm going to be baking all day.



Is there something special that does about to kid want to eat??



NH homesteader said:


> ...  And I am thankful for living in a place where I can raise my own animals and hunt and basically be left alone.  I mean,  as long as I pay my atrocious tax bill but hey this is supposed to be a positive post right?
> 
> And I'm thankful for finding all you like minded,  animal crazy people! Happy Thanksgiving,  however you celebrate it!



You can be thankful that you don't live in Manhattan where the taxes would be higher, you can't hunt anything but bargains in a store and about the only animals you can have are dogs, cats, tropical fish and pigeons in a coop on the roof 



OneFineAcre said:


> ...
> I remember helping her milk her goats when I was very young
> I didn't know you could get milk from a carton until I started school


Isn't that the reverse of so many kids today!!! Though I read in "Vermont Fences" (Magazine for the Vermont Farm Bureau) today that the Farm to School programs are making inroads. Y'all need to catch up though. "83% of Vermont students are engaged in a Farm to School curriculum in their classrooms, cafeterias and communities, compared to 42% nationally".


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 20, 2016)

OK, I'll bite... What's a farm to school program? 

I'm thankful that once again I'm in a nice stable mode of existence, free of undue stress and able to basically do what I want, when I want, and not have to always place my needs and wants on hold, or behind someone elses. I'm thankful that I'm relatively healthy and haven't had any real serious medical issues to date. I'm thankful that I've met some great folks on here and then in real life. I have a lot to be thankful for


----------



## babsbag (Nov 20, 2016)

Thanksgiving this year will be six hours to the north to OR to visit my mom, sister, and my brother. My brother is coming from NC so I will make the 6 hour trip to visit.  We will gone one night, have a young lady house sitting for us so all the critters will be taken care of. My son and his wife will be going to her parent's house (we get them for Christmas) and my other son has to work the day after and he lives 6 hours south of us so he is staying home. 

I have to cook yams and jello salad. Also goat cheese, and persimmon bars. Plus clean the house for the sitter and make sure all the animals are set up for someone else to feed them. More work than staying home for sure.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 21, 2016)

Start with the kids, they are the most willing to learn 

Farm to School reconnects people to where their food comes from and brings more fresh local food to the schools. Many schools also have their own gardens where the kids (and teachers  ) learn how to grow food.

http://www.farmtoschool.org/about/what-is-farm-to-school


----------



## Baymule (Nov 24, 2016)

I have a few minutes for a breather, which I am taking with a Styrofoam cup of eggnog. I cooked all day yesterday, popped the ham in the oven this morning and will only have to heat up the dishes I prepared yesterday. @Latestarter called yesterday, sick and not wanting to bring his illness to the party to share with everyone. We will sure miss him. Our son came in yesterday, having just finished up a job, he is a crane operator and goes where the job takes him. So it is a pleasant surprise for him to be here. He and DH hooked up the flatbed trailer to DS's truck and arranged hay bales on it. DH will be the "chase" truck with emergency flashers on to keep road speeding idiots from running into the back of the trailer. While I was in the kitchen this morning, they taped down the paper Thanksgiving tablecloths on the tables, arranged the chairs and made it look nice. Drinks got iced down yesterday. In about 30 minutes it will get busy around here, think I'll get another eggnog.....

Happy Thanksgiving to everybody!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Nov 24, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone- hope it is a nice one!


----------



## Mini Horses (Nov 24, 2016)

First year in over a decade  (since I took over family dinner from mom) that I haven't cooked for all.   It's just fine!   Daughter is cooking a meal and I will eat there later.    Son -- & girlfriend -- may be cooking the turkey I bought them, who knows.    It's raining here off & on, not heavy but can't work outside.   

I'm going to visit mom at her nursing home, then back & dinner.  Odd day but, ok. Just a couple days off for me (today & tomorrow) & then back to work.   I'm ok with it.

Hope everyone is comfy and enjoying their day.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 24, 2016)

Where's the Pics??


----------



## Baymule (Nov 24, 2016)

Today was so much fun. Our neighbors came over, our DD and family and their neighbors. There was LOTS of food, LOTS of visiting and having fun. I told 12 year old Brendan (neighbor boy) that we were going on a hay ride and he asked what's a hay ride. I hugged him and said that's why we are having a hay ride, every kid ought to go on a hay ride. He had so much fun he asked if we'd do it again. All the kids ran, played, yelled and had a good time. Give a bunch of kids a horse trailer half full of hay and they can amuse themselves.

We really had an enjoyable day, made better by sharing it with others. Wish @Latestarter could have been here.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Nov 24, 2016)

Blessed Thanksgiving everyone!

Baymule, that's really sweet to invite others over who don't have other places to spend Thanksgiving!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 25, 2016)

We wound up with 18 people. My son finished a job on Monday and came in Wednesday evening. He is a crane operator and works all over the place, so it was nice to have him here. I cooked ALL DAY on Wednesday and on Thanksgiving day I only had to cook the ham and make the eggnog. People brought their specialties and we all ate like there was no tomorrow. It was great.


----------



## Mini Horses (Nov 26, 2016)

100 yrs ago eek:seems like!)   we used to have Thanksgiving with my in-laws....big family and it was always great.  About 25-30 each year.   Then, all the kids (7) & their DH/DW went to their other respective families for Christmas dinner, early gift exchange at the in-laws first.     Worked well for everyone.  Well, except MY mom, who felt I should be there (only child) for each    Somehow we managed.

My quieter Thanksgiving this year was very, very nice.      I do like the fun of a group and would participate in a NY minute!  Got to say, less work was also fun. 

Baymule sounds like you all had a GREAT, FUN time.   Thanks for sharing that with us all.........with you doing all the work!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 26, 2016)

With my Mom's passing, I became the "old" generation. What a sobering thought. I was blessed to have great grandparents as a child and my great grand mother died at 102 when I was 21. My grandmother died at 96, my mother at 92. So I had these wonderful, strong women in my life that always made a BIG DEAL out of the holidays and gathered everyone together. Now it is my turn. I may not have a large bunch, but I sure can find people who are without family and invite them to get the party started!


----------



## Bruce (Nov 26, 2016)

And likely a lot of years being in charge of the holiday festivities!


----------

